
Show HN: Dove – A utility to manage a development environment in Digital Ocean - vishalkuo
https://github.com/vishalkuo/dove
======
vishalkuo
Hi all, this has been my pet project over the weekend that I wanted to share.
I imagine there are several alternatives to my utility; however, I couldn't
find any with a cursory Google search and decided to write my own. I
appreciate any/all feedback I can get!

~~~
chenshuiluke
Hey, I just wanted to say that this project looks really interesting and
useful! This may be the solution to a sticky problem I've been having where a
teammate of mine can't get his dev env setup for some reason (Docker isn't
really an option IMO).

~~~
vishalkuo
Glad to hear it! If there are any issues/missing features you encounter while
using it please let me know!

